# What occupation do engineers marry?



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2009)

This topic came up at work a while back and I'm curious. The thought is that engineers often tend to marry other engineers, teachers, or nurses. Obviously this poll is only for those who are (or were) married. If your spouse doesn't presently work please specify based on what his/her main career choice is.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

I married one of the administrative assistants from a company I used to work for. Pretty funny in that prior to meeting me, she swore she'd never even date an engineer.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 16, 2009)

my wife was a business major in school and has worked in HR and as an administrative assistant


----------



## Dleg (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife runs a water quality laboratory (works in the same agency I do).


----------



## PE-ness (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not married, but if I had to choose, I would probably marry a stripper. Or, preferably, a string of strippers - getting a new one every time I grew tired of the lack of new things to talk about with the previous stripper.

But then again, if I could marry an engineer, who is also a stripper, that could just very well solve my dilemma......

Hmmmm......


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2009)

my wife is an Occupational Therapist.

PE-ness needs a different type of therapist.


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife is a licensed massage therapist. She has a degree in Kinesiology from the same school I went to (University of Maryland). We were there during the same years and hung out at the same places (Cornerstone and Sante Fe bars) but never ran into each other.


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife is a teacher; she teaches special kids. I think that's what attracted her to me.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife just completed her paralegal schooling, but has been a legal assistant since she got her undergrad a few years ago. And since she's preggo, she won't be looking for a defined "paralegal" job until early next year.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2009)

Teacher.


----------



## speedycoche1 (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife is a teacher. Several guys in the office are married to teachers as well, and most of my friends in college were dating ed majors. I think this happens because engineering is primarily male enrollment, and education is primarily female enrollment, so we just naturally blend together.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jun 17, 2009)

geofs said:


> My wife is a teacher; she teaches special kids. I think that's what attracted her to me.


My Fiancee, Wife in November, is a Kindergarten teacher. Probably what attracted her to me as well.


----------



## Supe (Jun 17, 2009)

Not married, but for those I date, there seems to be a repeating pattern here. I am not even remotely attracted to the female equivalent of myself as anything more than a friend, so they all tend to be the artsy-fartsy type, and complete space cadets. The most recent I can think of:

-Dancer going to school for pastry/baking and nutrition.

-Artist who dropped out of school and joined the army.

-Aspiring fashion designer turned business major.

-Poet/bookworm turned retail

-Artist turned teacher turned arts and crafts lady (almost married that one, yikes)

-Artist turned pharmacist


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 17, 2009)

my husband is a chemist. we met at college, being a chem E, we had a lot of classes together since uof i puts big emphasis on the CHEMICAL part.


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2009)

I work with a ton of engineer/engineer and engineer/teacher combos


----------



## Santiagj (Jun 17, 2009)

I think if you broadened up the term "nurse" to medical field you will find that there is a high correlation as well. My father is a Chem Eng and my mom is a Nurse. Go figure. Two generations of Engineer + Medical Field.


----------



## MGX (Jun 17, 2009)

Not married but I've only dated girls who have a science education. Currently I'm dating a meteorology major in her senior year.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 17, 2009)

My fiance is an Import/Export Compliance Analyst (sounds like she smuggles drugs and/or munitions in and out of the country right?) she deals with HTS codes, ITAR, EAR, INCO terms, and all sorts of other trade regulation/licensing stuff.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband does wildfire mitigation. He runs around the woods with a chainsaw all day...and he's from texas.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife is an elementary school music teacher. She works on computers on the side (building new ones, fixing ones that are f'ed up, etc.)


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 17, 2009)

dude said:


> My fiance is an Import/Export Compliance Analyst


Does she, by chance, know the friend of George Castanza who is the importer / exporter?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 17, 2009)

Not married, but my Girlfriend of 5+ years is in Nursing School currently. She was a Psych Major at U of O, and is very artistic compared to me, that is part of the reason we fit together well.

But now that she is getting a science education she understands me more when I explain that I had little time for fun in college like she did.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife's degree is Child Life Therapy - which is a degree for people who want to counsel children in hospitals - prep for procedures and with long term/terminal illness. It's in the early childhood education department...

She ended up working for a few years in (she hates this term...) daycare, working with infants and toddlers. Once we started a family - she's stayed at home, and often wonders about returning to school to go after an OT degree.

I clicked other - she started in a "medical" field, but more in education???


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 17, 2009)

I married a Forensic Scientist. It's not as glamorous as television makes it out to be.

She got a degree in Forensic Chemistry from Ole Miss. Luckily, she had zero sports affiliation when we met, or else it would have never worked out. However, she wears the MSU stuff to the games, and knows the players on the team that a girl is supposed to know.


----------



## vollEngineer (Jun 17, 2009)

My boyfriend, who is going to ask me to marry him any minute, is a technologist at the railroad. He's tall and handsome and he rides bikes and likes long walks on beaches.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife has a business undergrad degree and her MBA and is VP of Administration for a tourism company.


----------



## speedycoche1 (Jun 17, 2009)

vollEngineer said:


> My boyfriend, who is going to ask me to marry him any minute, is a technologist at the railroad. He's tall and handsome and he rides bikes and likes long walks on beaches.


Well, hopefully you're right and he does ask for your hand soon.... afterall, you make him sound soooo dreamyyy :sigh:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 17, 2009)

I married an accountant.

This is good because I suck with money!!!


----------



## Sschell (Jun 17, 2009)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> My husband does wildfire mitigation. He runs around the woods with a chainsaw all day...and he's from texas.


running with chainsaw &gt;&gt; running with scissors!


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Does she, by chance, know the friend of George Castanza who is the importer / exporter?


Art VanDelay, imports/exports


----------



## GR84W8 (Jun 17, 2009)

My husbands a teacher. and most of the guys i work with aren't married or their wives are SAHMs. (well a couple are older and retired i guess)


----------



## GR84W8 (Jun 17, 2009)

speedycoche1 said:


> Well, hopefully you're right and he does ask for your hand soon.... afterall, you make him sound soooo dreamyyy :sigh:


HILARIOUS, both the original and the comeback


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 17, 2009)

at the time I proposed we were both in college, she worked at Cracker Barrell as a waitress and I worked at Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 17, 2009)

RockyMtnHigh said:


> My husband does wildfire mitigation. He runs around the woods with a chainsaw all day...and he's from texas.


Hawt!

My first husband was a carpenter. The second one was a computer programmer/analyst.

My current (and last ! I swear !) is a mechanic. He is in charge of all the vehicle maintenance for the City here.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 17, 2009)

My wife has a psych. degree(with a 4.0) and is a Stay-At-Home-Almost-Mom... Right now, she watches two little ones most days... Not looking for a job, and not intending to anytime soon (which I'm fine with 99.9% of the time)...

Of the relationships I see daily/semi-daily/etc....

My parents were: A Banker (loan officer, branch manager,etc) and teacher (5-6th grade for 20 yrs, now 7th for the last 10, no sign of retiring anytime soon)

My Brother and his wife: both were comp. sci. majors and they both work in the same office, and have at times worked in the same cubicle, married 13yrs or so...

My in-laws: retired-Coal miner and stay-at-home mom (one of the more dysfunctional relations I've seen... but I think that's mostly a stereotypical coal miner "I risk my life everyday, you must bow to my every whim and desire" issue there)

In the office, we have 2 engineer-nurse combos, and #3 is on the way(they just got engaged, wedding planned next April)... we had a engineer-art professor combo for awhile, but they divorced... I'm not sure what my boss's wife did before she started her fight with cancer...


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> at the time I proposed we were both in college, she worked at Cracker Barrell as a waitress and I worked at Ruby Tuesdays


I bet you leave nice tips. :burgerking:


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 17, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> Hawt!
> My first husband was a carpenter. The second one was a computer programmer/analyst.
> 
> My current (and last ! I swear !) is a mechanic. He is in charge of all the vehicle maintenance for the City here.


Some of his handiwork?

















Being as you're from MS and all. We all know we're a bunch of inbred ignorant hicks. Whatever it takes to keep the yankees out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

The ex-Mrs. JR is a nurse ... at one time the Supreme Allied Commander of Nurses at a long term care facility.



vollEngineer said:


> My boyfriend, who is going to ask me to marry him any minute, is a technologist at the railroad. He's tall and handsome and he rides bikes and likes long walks on beaches.


Sweet!!! I hope he asks you very soon! If he needs some prompting ... the gentlemen of of EB.com would be willing to offer some nudging. 



Road Guy said:


> at the time I proposed we were both in college, she worked at Cracker Barrell as a waitress and I worked at Ruby Tuesdays


How did you guys manage coordinating your flair? hmy:



Fluvial said:


> My current (and last ! I swear !) ....


rlyflag:

JR


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 17, 2009)

* jmbeck*, how about this limo?






*JR*: I gotta quit. I'm running out of room to bury 'em ....


----------



## frazil (Jun 17, 2009)

^lol

My husband is a nurse.


----------



## tymr (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband and I met working at the same the same construction company. He was the paving foreman, and I was the QA/estimator. Now he does auto body work, and I work for an engineering firm.


----------



## csb (Jun 18, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> I gotta quit. I'm running out of room to bury 'em ....


:lmao:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 18, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> *JR*: I gotta quit. I'm running out of room to bury 'em ....


Hey that happens for real. My great Uncle is on wife 4 or 5. He has lost each of his wives to breast cancer. He is like a target for bad stuff happening.


----------



## wvgirl14 (Jun 18, 2009)

My husband is a welder (he welds screen for dams, coal plants, and etc.) We met at church.

Of our lincensed PE's here:

Engineer/nurse

Engineer/doctor

3 Engineer/stay at home mom

Engineer/receptionist

Of The rest of the staff engineers:

Several Engineer/stay at moms

Engineer/Paralegal

Engineer/PA

Engineer/Retail Manager

Engineer/Nurse

Engineer/Photographer

Engineer/Daycare Provider

Engineer/Teacher


----------



## MGX (Jun 18, 2009)

I think engineer/teacher or nurse combo works best.

I'm going to be a total hard-nosed jerk with my kids so they'll grow up and think life is easy compared to spending their childhood under my iron fist so having a woman who does the touchy-feely thing probably works to the greatest good to balance someone like me out.


----------



## FLJhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

MGX said:


> I think engineer/teacher or nurse combo works best.
> I'm going to be a total hard-nosed jerk with my kids so they'll grow up and think life is easy compared to spending their childhood under my iron fist so having a woman who does the touchy-feely thing probably works to the greatest good to balance someone like me out.


My fiancée and I were discussing this just the other day. I'm definitely going to have to be the one to lay down the law as she is totally going to be a pushover in comparison. I foresee a little bit of difficulties with this plan given that the kids will always just go to her instead of me to ask for stuff. She's just going to have to get used to saying, "Ask your father."


----------



## Supe (Jun 18, 2009)

If by some chance some little demon Hellspawn sprouts from my loins, he will quickly learn that his father is indeed the Devil himself. God forbid it's a girl, she'll be in her late 30's before she's allowed to have her first "boyfriend."


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jun 18, 2009)

Supe said:


> If by some chance some little demon Hellspawn sprouts from my loins, he will quickly learn that his father is indeed the Devil himself. God forbid it's a girl, she'll be in her late 30's before she's allowed to have her first "boyfriend."


I've already drawn up plans for the moat... not to mention the sniper roost above the front door for prom night... If I had the $$ and the time, I'd probably end up making a castle (in ruins, much like Prince of Persia,etc) for the little bastard to navigate lol... nothing like a spinning log with swords/spikes to keep the solicitors away....


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 18, 2009)

When I met my wife, she was studying architecture and I was studying civil engineering (I know, opposites attract!). Now she is the VP of a small language institute teaching Spanish, and is about to become a stay at home mom when our first son is born in August  .


----------



## geofs_PE (Jun 19, 2009)

OSUguy98 said:


> I've already drawn up plans for the moat... not to mention the sniper roost above the front door for prom night... If I had the $ and the time, I'd probably end up making a castle (in ruins, much like Prince of Persia,etc) for the little bastard to navigate lol... nothing like a spinning log with swords/spikes to keep the solicitors away....


Advice: boys- keep the 2x4's handy

Girls: the AK-47's

I don't have girls, but I know how to raise boys...


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 19, 2009)

My wife got a marketing degree and worked in consumer product marketing for 4 years after she graduated until our son was born. She tried working for a while but it didn't pan out too well.

MGX and FLJhawk, I think you'd be suprised how your wives will handle discipline when you have children. I always thought my wife would be the pushover but since she's home with them and around them 75% of the time she has more of a stake in making sure they're well behaved. I wouldn't say she's a drill sergeant or anything but neither am I for that matter. IMHO, that doesn't work too well with kids anyway.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 20, 2009)

MGX said:


> I'm going to be a total hard-nosed jerk with my kids so they'll grow up and think life is easy compared to spending their childhood under my iron fist



I have to second Chucktown, do you want your kids to grow up hating and fearing you?

My wife is a reading specialist, but is now a stay-at-home watching all three of the girls.


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ That reminds me ... of all the things you say _before_ you have kids. "I'll never do XYZ with my kids !!!", XYZ being whatever things your parents did or didn't do ... heh ... all that kind of falls by the wayside later.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 20, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> ^^ That reminds me ... of all the things you say _before_ you have kids. "I'll never do XYZ with my kids !!!", XYZ being whatever things your parents did or didn't do ... heh ... all that kind of falls by the wayside later.


Save doing the XYZ with adults. :eyebrows:


----------



## chaosiscash (Jun 23, 2009)

My wife is a Nurse.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 23, 2009)

Pair of engineers here. It's not pretty.


----------



## MGX (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul S said:


> I have to second Chucktown, do you want your kids to grow up hating and fearing you?


Hate, no.

Fear, yes!

My dad was a bit of a bastard to me and I appreciate him for it. He was a jerk in such a way that I learned to behave and have good habits like not leaving stuff lying around because it would end up in the trash or he'd run over it with the truck "by accident" and I wouldn't get another unless I bought it myself. I was self sufficient by 16 when I moved out so I say he did a good job. He also is big on teaching people how to do things so they don't need help later.


----------



## Paul S (Jun 23, 2009)

MGX said:


> Hate, no.Fear, yes!
> 
> My dad was a bit of a bastard to me and I appreciate him for it. He was a jerk in such a way that I learned to behave and have good habits like not leaving stuff lying around because it would end up in the trash or he'd run over it with the truck "by accident" and I wouldn't get another unless I bought it myself. I was self sufficient by 16 when I moved out so I say he did a good job. He also is big on teaching people how to do things so they don't need help later.



I agree with some others that once little ones come along some plans are thrown out and replaced by others.

I think it is good to install a respect for authority, and I bet the fear tactic will work with boys (no first experience here(, but I wonder if this will work with girls?


----------



## cement (Jul 1, 2009)

my wife's a lawyer -obscure corporate type stuff.

it's funny, I read that there are alot of engineer/engineer or engineer/teacher marriges but in my office they are mostly divorced.

good thing she put that justifiable homicide clause in the wedding vows. we are quite happy.


----------



## CivE Bricky (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a (female) civil engineer married to a material scientist turned electrical engineer.

We both have a creative arty side, but our issue is we both want to run the show - we can't even cook dinner together without choosing someone to be in charge....or we fight the entire time. It is nice understanding enough of each other's work to truly celebrate each others' professional sucesses.

Interestingly, our two girls (middle &amp; elem age) seem to have a balance of interests and talents so far. My nutshell parenting advice is clear expectations, single warning, then swift, sure, disagreeable consequences....and providing attention for positive behavior, never negative. And have fun together!

My parents were electrical engr and high level exec asst/stay at home mom

Bro 1 IT exec, partner Radiologist

Bro 2 Operations Research Engr, wife bookkeeper/accountant

Bro 3 CPA, wife CPA (former wife sociologist)

At my work:

PE's (all male) are with:

serial arty girlfriends

finance office manager

another civil engr (PE also I think)

PhD plant science

other engineering staff are with:

HR staffer former nutrition instructor

tax preparer

public agency educator

high school teacher

college instructor

In my experience, many (most?) female engineers marry other engineers, but the numbers just don't allow the reverse to be generally true....at least not yet!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 2, 2009)

> In my experience, many (most?) female engineers marry other engineers, but the numbers just don't allow the reverse to be generally true....at least not yet!


As far as the technical staff ladies I work with, I don't think any of them are married to engineers. Definitely some have professional, techie type hubbies, just not 'engineers'. Come to think of it I only know maybe 1 or 2 overall who have engineer husbands.


----------



## SparksFlyingPE (Jul 4, 2009)

My fiance is a professor at a small acupuncture college, also has an acupuncture clinic part-time. He's way more artsy than me.

Years ago I was dating a civil engineer, but was advised by my engineer coworkers that "two engineers should never marry". I suppose they're right; we'd just fight over who gets to fix all the broken shit at home.

Yet, with another engineer, conversation is never lacking. When I dated that civil eng, we could totally understand each other's gripes about work. And when I go out for beers with the engineers at work, all we do is argue over smart grids, calculus problems, engineering stuff, dynamics equations, the Coriolis effect, etc. When we shoot pool we argue over angles of incidence/plastic vs. elastic collisions, vector calcs, etc. The wives/significant others who join us get really, really bored.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jul 6, 2009)

My wife is a financial advisor for JP Morgan Chase


----------



## FLJhawk (Jul 6, 2009)

Paul S said:


> I have to second Chucktown, do you want your kids to grow up hating and fearing you?


Been away for a while, but I think my "lay down the law" thing is a little bit relative. I am by no means an iron fist type of guy, however, I think that I'd definitely be the one to make them work for things and wouldn't always be coddling them. My fiancée is definitely of the spoiling type as her Mom totally gave her everything she wanted. I hopefully will be as good as my dad was with me. He's one of my best friends even though we live halfway across the country.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 6, 2009)

HR Generalist


----------



## Supe (Jul 8, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> HR Generalist



Oh, you're married to the Devil.


----------



## Roy T. (Jul 9, 2009)

PE-ness said:


> I am not married, but if I had to choose, I would probably marry a stripper. Or, preferably, a string of strippers - getting a new one every time I grew tired of the lack of new things to talk about with the previous stripper.
> But then again, if I could marry an engineer, who is also a stripper, that could just very well solve my dilemma......
> 
> Hmmmm......


Probably the best post I've read on this site.


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ I did actually know a chick one time who had an engineering degree, was working at MDOT and moonlighting as a stripper on the side.

She got fired.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2009)

From the engineering firm, or the nudie bar?


----------



## Fluvial (Jul 11, 2009)

From the DOT. Somebody she worked with saw her down there. The director was not amused.

P.S. that avatar makes my boobs hurt. oking:


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 11, 2009)

Supe said:


> Oh, you're married to the Devil.



lol

:bandevil:


----------



## Summ97 (Jul 17, 2009)

Attorney.


----------



## engr_tam (Jul 26, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> I married an accountant.
> This is good because I suck with money!!!



Same here! Throw a dollar sign in front of the number and I'm lost. Change the units to feet or psi and I'm fine.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 26, 2009)

Wife is a tech analyst (i think) with Cyberdyne Systems. . .(i've said too much) - lets just say a 'software' corporation

she make heap big $$ :thankyou: while never having finished a formal degree - i'm kinda the inverse of that


----------



## z06dustin (Jul 27, 2009)

the correlation of engineer parents and autism has always kept me away from dating engineers. plus hot engineering chicks are incredibly rare (i know of only one).

http://spectrum.ieee.org/oct06/4665

http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/biomedical/di...eers-and-autism


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 27, 2009)

> plus hot engineering chicks are incredibly rare (i know of only one).


Don't knock it 'til you try it!


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 27, 2009)

i agree- change that one to medical field. my husbands a doctor. other engineers i know are married to engineers, nurses, programmers, people that work in engineering firms, teachers, doctors. ha, that is everyone i can think of. i never thought of it until you pointed it out.

my exboyfriend just married a stripper.  i was there :-D


----------



## Supe (Jul 27, 2009)

Fluvial said:


> From the DOT. Somebody she worked with saw her down there. The director was not amused.
> P.S. that avatar makes my boobs hurt. oking:



Can they legally fire her based on those grounds?


----------



## TouchDown (Jul 27, 2009)

squishles10 said:


> my exboyfriend just married a stripper.  i was there :-D


Did they just blend the wedding ceremony with the bachelor party?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 27, 2009)

^And the honeymoon.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jul 30, 2009)

Paul S said:


> I have to second Chucktown, do you want your kids to grow up hating and fearing you?
> My wife is a reading specialist, but is now a stay-at-home watching all three of the girls.



Dude I love the avatar! How did you get the cat to stand still long enough to take the picture?


----------



## menstrom (Dec 27, 2010)

Married a teacher.

Divorced a teacher.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2010)

MGX said:


> I think engineer/teacher or nurse combo works best.


Makes sense. I guess a teacher or nurse would have the patience to deal with arrogant bastards like us.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 28, 2010)

Im married to a psychologist.

Im so sick of getting asked "Maybe she could figure out whats wrong with my wife/husband/kid/other crazy relative".


----------



## willsee (Dec 28, 2010)

Wife has a degree in marketing/advertising

But she has worked numerous jobs in our short time of marriage. She is starting another new job next year


----------



## jv21 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ronin said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > I think engineer/teacher or nurse combo works best.
> ...



I think the engineering mentality we all have can make us difficult to be with. I guess its because we are typically opinionated and generally feel we are always right due to our path of reasoning and overthinking. So it takes a special person to know how to deal with that.


----------



## benbo (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm married to a housewife. Because as an engineer I make the fatty money.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 28, 2010)

benbo said:


> I'm married to a housewife. Because as an engineer I make the fatty money.


Really? Do they pay you in trident layers?


----------



## envirotex (Dec 28, 2010)

Artist who works as a contractor...


----------



## ChemEBiochemSoils&Math (Dec 28, 2010)

speedycoche1 said:


> My wife is a teacher. Several guys in the office are married to teachers as well, and most of my friends in college were dating ed majors. I think this happens because engineering is primarily male enrollment, and education is primarily female enrollment, so we just naturally blend together.


Interesting - I am a female engineer who was married to a male english teacher. Sadly, we have been divorced now for about as long as we were married (8 years). I think he had a difficult time with my wage compared to his, and because I worked much longer hours than him, I was unable to prepare dinner for him on a regular, timely basis.


----------



## ChemEBiochemSoils&Math (Dec 28, 2010)

error_matrix said:


> Wife is a tech analyst (i think) with Cyberdyne Systems. . .(i've said too much) - lets just say a 'software' corporation
> she make heap big $$ :thankyou: while never having finished a formal degree - i'm kinda the inverse of that


I'm a female chemical engineer dating a computer programmer... finally a man who needn't have a wage-inferiority complex!


----------



## jv21 (Dec 28, 2010)

ChemEBiochemSoils&amp;Math said:


> speedycoche1 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife is a teacher. Several guys in the office are married to teachers as well, and most of my friends in college were dating ed majors. I think this happens because engineering is primarily male enrollment, and education is primarily female enrollment, so we just naturally blend together.
> ...


Female engineer that cooks.... how you doin? :eyebrows:


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm thinking I'll try for the stripper next time too.....I'll let you all know how that works out!


----------



## DrPositron (Dec 30, 2010)

My wife is an accountant... you can imagine the excitement around the dinner table when we talk about our work days...


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 24, 2011)

My wife worked in a papermill. We met while I was in OCS and my drill instructor kept calling me Mayonnaise and we got in a big fight.

Oh wait... that's a movie. My wife is a project manager working on her MBA and her PMP. When we first met, she was working in finance.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 24, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> My wife worked in a papermill. We met while I was in OCS and my drill instructor kept calling me Mayonnaise and we got in a big fight.
> Oh wait... that's a movie. My wife is a project manager working on her MBA and her PMP. When we first met, she was working in finance.


If your wife is a PMP does that make you a HO?


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 24, 2011)

For those who havent seen the thread with the picture of my wifes tattoo, she's a nurse.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife worked in a papermill. We met while I was in OCS and my drill instructor kept calling me Mayonnaise and we got in a big fight.
> ...


Yes, and she slaps me around when I hold back on giving her my money.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 20, 2011)

My new wife (dated for 6yrs) is taking her masters in Nursing, works per Diem at the hospital, and teaches undergrad. When she gets out, she'll be a FNP or LNP (i never could keep track of which).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 20, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> For those who havent seen the thread with the picture of my wifes tattoo, she's a nurse.


She's going back to school again to get her Masters in Nursing degree to move up to more of an administrative role at the hospital.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesting time to bring this topic back up given things I've heard today.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 20, 2011)

What things have you heard today, VTE?

Can't believe this thread has been kicking around for 2+ years. Since way back when I started this thing I have dated the following:

1. Speech Therapist (master's in speech therapy)

2. Graphic Designer (bachelor's in Fine Art)

3. Social Worker (master's in social work)

4. Librarian (bachelor's in EE, master's in information/library services)

Obviously things haven't worked out with any of them. It's sounds like I should start targeting the medical profession. . .


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 20, 2011)

My wife works from home as a transcriptionist. She's officially trained as a medical transcriptionist, but also does a lot of legal and general transcription. She's also a trained (AS) Network Administrator, though her training was out-of-date by the time she got a job in the field, and more out-of-date now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 20, 2011)

> What things have you heard today, VTE?


Think I might be blazing a different trail. Or A Goner probably.


----------



## willsee (Oct 21, 2011)

willsee said:


> Wife has a degree in marketing/advertising
> 
> But she has worked numerous jobs in our short time of marriage. She is starting another new job next year


She has another new job since this post. Marketing/Recruiting at her alma mater and she will be going back to school to get her MBA (for free). Working for a University definitely has its perks (as in she works 5 days in December), health insurance is cheap, free schooling (highly encouraged you have a Master degree) for her and her spouse (I might get my MBA when she's done).


----------



## Jukka Brothers (Oct 21, 2011)

CPA


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 1, 2011)

My spouse is a police officer.


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2011)

I think that's a first on here. I've never heard of a police officer/engineer mix, but it seems to follow the other trends. Our patrolmen like to make fun of the engineers, because we're an unfeeling, logical group, while they really like to think about people.


----------



## wow (Nov 1, 2011)

wife is an HOA manager


----------



## R2KBA (Nov 2, 2011)

It works out very well for us. We are both very disciplined with finances, a police officer is used to dealing with "childish" behavior (good for the kids and sometimes the spouse), and our house is more well-armed than some police departments.



csb said:


> I think that's a first on here. I've never heard of a police officer/engineer mix, but it seems to follow the other trends. Our patrolmen like to make fun of the engineers, because we're an unfeeling, logical group, while they really like to think about people.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 10, 2011)

Supe said:


> &lt;!--quoteo(post=6737657:date=Jul 11 2009, 12:28 PM:name=Fluvial)--&gt;&lt;div class='quotetop'&gt;QUOTE (Fluvial @ Jul 11 2009, 12:28 PM) &lt;a href="index.php?act=findpost&amp;pid=6737657"&gt;&lt;{POST_SNAPBACK}&gt;&lt;/a&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;div class='quotemain'&gt;&lt;!--quotec--&gt;From the DOT. Somebody she worked with saw her down there. The director was not amused.
> P.S. that avatar makes my boobs hurt. &lt;img src="style_emoticons/default/poking.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid=" oking: " border="0" alt="poking.gif" /&gt; &lt;img src="style_emoticons/default/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="  " border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /&gt;&lt;!--QuoteEnd--&gt;&lt;/div&gt;&lt;!--QuoteEEnd--&gt;
> 
> Can they legally fire her based on those grounds?


Yeah, I can't see how they could. Unless it posed a conflict of interest because the DOT was taking their clients to her other place of business.

I'm married to another civil engineer. We argue about hydrology while on road trips.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 10, 2011)

Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:


> I'm married to another civil engineer. We argue about hydrology while on road trips.



Is that code for something more fun? I'm not married any longer, but the latest GF is a teacher. We seem to at least be able to have intelligent conversation, which is more than I can say for ex.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 10, 2011)

My wife is an engineer, but 180 degrees opposite of me. I'm a civil consultant, she's a biomedical academic. It's good in a lot of ways because we have the same mentality, but bad in certain ways because we have the same mentality.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 10, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm married to another civil engineer. We argue about hydrology while on road trips.
> ...


I guess you could replace "argue about hydrology" with something sexual. But that would be inaccurate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2011)

'Argue about hydrology' sounds like a great code word for 'give me a golden shower.'


----------



## Jukka Brothers (Nov 11, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> 'Argue about hydrology' sounds like a great code word for 'give me a golden shower.'


lol


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 11, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> 'Argue about hydrology' sounds like a great code word for 'give me a golden shower.'


Ha! But I'm a geo, so we usually skip the kinky stuff and keep to the standard penetration test.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2011)

And just when I thought I wasn't gonna like you...that's awesome.

More importantly, do you keep a detailed blow count?


----------



## pbrme (Nov 12, 2011)

Civil?.... shesh.

Mechanical:

Balanced equation?

pressure test

required head

net positive suction head

load test

impact load requirement

impulse momentum

Stroke x Diameter(Pi/4) = Volume

Horsepower(US) = 750 Watts (UK) &lt;---better than expected, conservative? compared to others?

Centistokes &lt;-- Who's counting?

Conservation of momentum (beer goggles, whiskey dic|&lt;, get me a beer please)

^Elastic/Inelastic collision

stress = force/area (smaller A, bigger S?) soderberg criterion kicks in, de-rates performance by a factor of 75% based on realized dynamic forces.

Safety factor? (Double bagger/wrapped?)

Psych chart- evaluate, solve, move on


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 13, 2011)

I do, but the first six inches don't count.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 13, 2011)

I really need to post a detail from a set of plans I received recently. It took a real pervert to come up with one of the sheets.

I still think structural and plumbing are the best disciplines for double entendre terms.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 14, 2012)

^I think you're right. The only good electrical term that comes to mind is the term I usually hear for a motor termination box.


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I really need to post a detail from a set of plans I received recently. It took a real pervert to come up with one of the sheets.
> 
> I still think structural and plumbing are the best disciplines for double entendre terms.


You'd be surprised at how many Welding Engineering has. Between all the references to rods, stick, grooves, penetration, positions, etc...


----------



## YMZ PE (May 15, 2012)

Supe said:


> You'd be surprised at how many Welding Engineering has. Between all the references to rods, stick, grooves, penetration, positions, etc...


FULL PENETRATION BUTT WELD!

*Edit* sorry I got excited - that's the only welding term I know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 15, 2012)

Thanks to the ex wife bailing, I'm stuck erecting my own structural member these days.


----------



## ptatohed (May 29, 2012)

My wife is (was, before our baby was born) a teacher.


----------



## sledgeconcrete (May 30, 2012)

My wife is a supervisor in the lab at the hospital. Her degree is in music and she used to teach.


----------



## ElCid03 (Jun 15, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Thanks to the ex wife bailing, I'm stuck erecting my own structural member these days.


That really sucks. Best of luck with your next RFP; hoperfully you will be able to land a longer term consulting agreement.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, hopefully it will include more on-call services then I was receiving.


----------



## ventilator (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I went through college with 3 other guys and now 3 out of the 4 of us are married to teachers. My boss was married to a teacher also so I'm pretty sure that settles this debate


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 21, 2012)

Calling all male teachers...or male nurses..


----------



## envirotex (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^I know a PA who's pretty cute. He worked for my old doctor before he retired...don't know where he works now.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 21, 2012)

PAs make fatty money too...at least that's what I've heard


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 21, 2012)

envirotex said:


> PAs make fatty money too...at least that's what I've heard


Hear that Krak? Maybe it's time to make amends...


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha. That's assuming my sister ever makes it into and thru PA school. At that point I'll send her a bill for $300 for the last month of rent she never paid.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

That's a big IF. PA school isn't easy (nor should it be). One of my co-worker's daughters is a PA and he was always talking about what she was doing in school. In an orthopedic rotation she got to use a DeWalt to put screws in someone's bones.

I think her starting salary offers were in the 80k to 90k range, plus a lot of help with paying off loans.

And Krak, you should jump right on envirotex's friend. . a single guy. . in TEXAS!


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yeah, Envirotex, hook me up! Lol. Feel free to show any eligible guys my pic. I trust your opinion.

MP, She is taking Organic Chem for the 3rd time I think. She needs to pass it if she hopes to graduate in December. I've never taken Organic Chem, but I also never had to repeat a class either. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 22, 2012)

O Chem is my arch-nemisis. It's part of the reason I ended up as a Civil Engineer instead of Chemical. After getting a 35% on the final, I figured it was time to move on...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2012)

^ I've heard horror stories about O. chem from LadyFox and my other enviro friends. Never had to take it myself...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Its not horrible...just lots of memorization. Had to take a year of organic chem and organic lab....the lab part sucked because they were like 4hr chunks so they took a whole afternoon or morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Calling all male teachers...or male nurses..


Calling all females of age with a pulse who might actually give me the time of day...

Hey I'm desperate and don't have much upside, what can I say.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok I revise my previous post. Calling all males that have a job/career and like tanks...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh. Well then.

Hey baby, how's it going? :wave2:


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

Habanero bloody Mary's?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

I really got you on that one huh?

Come to NY. I've got multiple habanero sauces and some V8, just bring the vodka, something cheap in a plastic bottle. There's the walkway over the Hudson, the Culinary, a bike trail, and some nice parks in the area. Plus I've got the Empress, a big new TV, there's a pool here, there may be some food in the fridge that isn't bad, and I got a futon with Labs on the covering.

What more can you ask for. I'd ask my neighbor downstairs, but she's 80.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad to know I beat out an 80 year old. Lol. Upstate NY sounds like a lot more fun than SE MI. Are you interested in rock climbing?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

Upstate NY is pretty nice. People associate the state as NYC and Niagara Falls, but there's a lot in between. I could easily kill a week in the Adirondacks or Finger Lakes.

Never rock climbed. I've been rappelling before, that's kinda rock unclimbing right?

Closest to climbing I ever got was scrambling. Remind me to tell you about the time some asshole friends of my ex took us up Mt. Washington in NH on a scramble...with two large dogs. Lifting a 90 lb timid, squirming beast over your head really adds to your experience. Oh wait, I just told you. 3 Ivy League PHDs and they couldn't figure out something dog friendly.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

What's a scramble? I don't even like to lift my 18 lb beast over my head.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

Didn't realize the tank was 18 lbs.

A scramble is somewhere in between a hike and a climb. You might have to negotiate a 4-6 foot vertical rock. Great if you have opposable thumbs, not so good with paws.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

I see. Sounds fun. I wish there was a way to calculate the BTBR: butt to boob ratio.


----------



## Rockettt (Jun 22, 2012)

rock climbing? we do that but with bikes! (motocross bikes that is).


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

^ somehow I don't think that'll give the tank much of a workout...or will it?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> I see. Sounds fun. I wish there was a way to calculate the BTBR: butt to boob ratio.


This is a subject of great personal interest. I'll spend the weekend collecting an excessive number of samples and come up with some empirical data. I expect a lot of hands on work and personal gratification.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

Haha. Have fun grabbing, smacking and feeling up tanks and water balloons all weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish. I don't know anyone here, much less anyone I can grope or otherwise fondle.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 22, 2012)

Who says you have to know them?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm all for it, but the DA thought otherwise a few years back.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> > I see. Sounds fun. I wish there was a way to calculate the BTBR: butt to boob ratio.
> ...





Krakosky said:


> Haha. Have fun grabbing, smacking and feeling up tanks and water balloons all weekend.


----------



## csb (Jun 22, 2012)

DId VTE and Krak just hook up?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

No, why do you ask?


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 22, 2012)

^ nice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 22, 2012)

lol, that's what she said...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually, Dex, that IS what she said.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 22, 2012)

This was some good funny. Leave it to Krak to inject some life into this thread!


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 22, 2012)

I love me some Krak... at least on the dudes that are at the gym... or when my neck hurts and I turn it just the right way... or when it has a tank


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 23, 2012)

VT, you missed out on your taco last night...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 23, 2012)

I love a good taco, just not when there is too much cheese on it or salsa oozing out.

I didn't even eat dinner last night. Zonked out in front of a ballgame and woke up in the middle of the night. New job plus 3 days in the field in 90+ heat will tire you out.

As long as we're on food - I went hiking with a group today. When lunchtime came around, people looked at me like I had 3 ears. I grabbed a couple of those packages of tuna in the zip lock bag, and a can of chicken with a pull top, and ate it on crackers, along with trail mix and craisins. For water I walked over to a nearby stream and disinfected it myself with my UV lamp. For cryin' out loud people, don't bring sandwiches with cheese and mayo and meat on them on a hot day. I'm thinking I need to find a more vigorous and experienced hiking club. Nice folks though, just clueless, half of them can't read trail blazes.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 23, 2012)

They may be just learning VT... teach them...personally, I stick with the cheaper idodine tablets and mix in some drink powder like cyrstal lite to cover the taste...


----------



## csb (Jun 25, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I love a good taco, just not when there is too much cheese on it or salsa oozing out.
> 
> I didn't even eat dinner last night. Zonked out in front of a ballgame and woke up in the middle of the night. New job plus 3 days in the field in 90+ heat will tire you out.
> 
> As long as we're on food - I went hiking with a group today. When lunchtime came around, people looked at me like I had 3 ears. I grabbed a couple of those packages of tuna in the zip lock bag, and a can of chicken with a pull top, and ate it on crackers, along with trail mix and craisins. For water I walked over to a nearby stream and disinfected it myself with my UV lamp. For cryin' out loud people, don't bring sandwiches with cheese and mayo and meat on them on a hot day. I'm thinking I need to find a more vigorous and experienced hiking club. Nice folks though, just clueless, half of them can't read trail blazes.


#notthelunchthread


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 25, 2012)

"Hiked" up, over, and around some sand dunes to get to lake Michigan on Sat. I think I'd much rather enjoy rocks. No traction on sand makes for a very difficult climb.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

^Where was that? I did a mile hike at Ludington State Park through the sand with hiking boots on and man did that suck.


----------



## PeonPE (Dec 12, 2012)

I was fortunate enough to marry someone who is both a:

1) Licensed Mental Health Counselor

2) Certified Alcohol and Substance Abuse Counselor

Tell me that's not the bee's knees for an Engineer, huh?! What with all the idiots I deal with everyday forcing me to hit the bottle by 9am...this is perfect!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

Seems to me there'd always be constant conflict. You hitting the bottle daily and your wife trying to counsel you out of it.


----------

